# New to forums..finding my way..



## moreoutdoor (Jan 24, 2022)

Please remember no question is silly when asked with good intent.
 I have "wild camped" in remote areas, under canvas many times, far be it only for a number of days.
 Now aiming to venture north to Scotland in our MH and complete the NC500 to name one area to explore. We want to experience "wild camping (within a Motorhome), and I understand there are plenty of potential places to "wild camp"....
Now here is my dilemma - If we could wild for say the who period, say 21 days. 
How does one manage with cleaning clothes?  (apart from going to the nearest brook and bashing them on a stone!!)
How do "you" the full-timers manage to keep clothing clean??
Thanks 
I am looking forward to reading your responses.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi and welcome if you become a full member there is some garages that have washing facilities on their forecourt or laundrettes but I’m sure they go on sites to empty fill up shower and use the washing machines for a minimal fee, I’m sure those that some full timers will come and let me know if that’s not right.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2022)

I am not full time but if I am out for 2/3 weeks wilding in my motorhome as a membe4 of the big camping clubs I will either book on for one night to empty/refill wash clothes and general van deep cleaning some sites allow you to pay £5/7 you can park for a couple of hours to do the same as above.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2022)

Be aware in england wildcamping is not allowed, however you can sleep or rest from driving h way code 91, but no tables chairs barbies are allowed as it then becomes camping, lots of garages all over GB and Ireland have washing machines, oh and welcome from Co Antrim.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 24, 2022)

moreoutdoor said:


> Please remember no question is silly when asked with good intent.
> I have "wild camped" in remote areas, under canvas many times, far be it only for a number of days.
> Now aiming to venture north to Scotland in our MH and complete the NC500 to name one area to explore. We want to experience "wild camping (within a Motorhome), and I understand there are plenty of potential places to "wild camp"....
> Now here is my dilemma - If we could wild for say the who period, say 21 days.
> ...


Not a full-timer, but in the fortunate position of being able to afford a few changes of clothes, so laundry generally done on return.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Not a full-timer, but in the fortunate position of being able to afford a few changes of clothes, so laundry generally done on return.


How rude.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm a naturist we just don't bother with clothes


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2022)

There are non-electric washing machines such as this;






						Brunner Wonder Wash : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive
					

Brunner Wonder Wash : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




But I would imagine that you would need to stop at a site at some point to dispose of grey water, fill up with fresh water and empty your cassette?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2022)

Robmac said:


> There are non-electric washing machines such as this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ow much  I have an original presawash in my garage must get it on EBay.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Ow much  I have an original pressure washer in my garage must get it on EBay.



Here's a cheaper one Annie'



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Leisurewize-Washer-Portable-Washing-Machine/dp/B07FXN1L9G/ref=asc_df_B07FXN1L9G/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=256283223328&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=620277565347481046&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9044886&hvtargid=pla-763320291277&psc=1
		


Still a lot of money for a bucket though!


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 24, 2022)

Revolution have outdoor launderettes at many locations. Payment is contactless.

Locations can be found here:






						Our Revolution Laundry laundromats: quickly find a list of laundries, their opening hours and access map.
					

More than 3000 Revolution Laundry laundromats are installed in France. Find us in the car park / forecourt of your supermarket, gas station or centre.




					www.revolution-laundry.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Here's a cheaper one Annie'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like one of those daft salad spinners, but bigger


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi and welcome along, book on a campsite with Launderette for a night, job sorted.


----------



## r4dent (Jan 24, 2022)

Practical advice on reducing the amount of clothes washing needed on a trip.


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2022)

We were away four months last summer and autumn in the UK which was a first. Normally we would be in mainland Europe and washing is done in the van by my good wife but its generally shorts and T shirts and usually they just hang on a rack on the side of the van and are generally dry in the hot sunshine within an hour or so.

Last year however it being the UK and a fair chunk of it in Scotland that wasnt so practical so we found a local Laundrette. We just let everything mount up for a while then took a full load in, dropped it off and picked it up a day or two later all done, folded and bagged up.  Dead easy.

Just be a bit careful up on the NC500.  Its been oversubscribed I gather and "some" of the locals are not too happy about the huge surge in wild campers in both tents and vans.


----------



## r4dent (Jan 24, 2022)

Searchforsites.co.uk has a filter that selects sites with laundry facilities.

Over 1,500 hits in UK.


----------

